# Employment Experience Letter - Queries..



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

hello All,

this is my first post in the forum. I'm planning to migrate to Australia as Internal Auditor under GSM, since my qualification and experience closely matches the same. I understand that the relevant skill assessment authority is Vetassess for Internal Auditor.

Thank you to each one of you for the bulk of useful info here.. cos whatever i understood on the process so far is mainly from this forum... :clap2: :clap2: 
plus i'm thinking of applying myself since getting an agent's help is not affordable for me.. hence this forum is my only source to get relevant advice.. 

I've been trying to get some specific answers from the site thereby avoiding duplicate threads.. but not able to get it...

pls pardon me in case the info is already here and pls direct me to the relevant thread if u r aware.. my doubts are

1. *Current employment* - It is difficult for me to get exp letter in the company letter head or statement of declaration from my manager of my current employer. But I do have the employment contract, all payslips and bank statement. Will that suffice..? Is there any other option? Alternatively, is it compulsory to mention the current employment for skill assessment with Vetassess and later in the Visa application (if invited)? Because I'm claiming 5 years exp and I do have that much years even if I exclude my current job.. But will that be ok?

2. *Previous employers* - My previous employment experience docs don't have the details of tasks/responsibilities involved. Is it ok if i get statement of declaration for tasks/responsibilities from my previous managers and supplement that with contract/offer letter, payslips, tax statements (Form 16) and bank statements?

3. *Statement of Declaration* - All my previous jobs locations were in India. But myself and one of my previous managers are currently working abroad. Is it required that the self declaration to be in Indian stamp paper? Is there any other option?

Please provide your kind response if you have the info..

Thank you so much... Ben


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

1. I would not advise you to exclude any information from your visa application. Unfortunately, if you are found out later on, it will cause you no end of problems and cast down over all other information that you have provided. When dealing with DIAC and VETASSESS, honesty is always the best policy. Additionally, VETASSESS and DIAC carry out their assessment using separate rules, so you never know when you might need those experiences that you are wishing to omit from your application.

If you are unable to get a reference letter from your current employer, you can do a statutory declaration and use the documents that you mentioned to support your statements. You can also ask a (senior) colleague that you trust to write you a reference letter on plain paper and simply attach their business card and provide their current contact details, in case VETASSESS and DIAC wish to verify all or part of their statement.

2. Yes, you can get a statement from your previous manager, preferably on letterhead and attach the documents mentioned. Do ensure that they provide their current contact details, in case DIAC or VETASSESS need to talk to them.

3. No, you can do a statutory declaration anywhere in the world. The stat dec needs to be signed in front of a lawyer, who simply verifies your identity.


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> 1. I would not advise you to exclude any information from your visa application. Unfortunately, if you are found out later on, it will cause you no end of problems and cast down over all other information that you have provided. When dealing with DIAC and VETASSESS, honesty is always the best policy. Additionally, VETASSESS and DIAC carry out their assessment using separate rules, so you never know when you might need those experiences that you are wishing to omit from your application.
> 
> If you are unable to get a reference letter from your current employer, you can do a statutory declaration and use the documents that you mentioned to support your statements. You can also ask a (senior) colleague that you trust to write you a reference letter on plain paper and simply attach their business card and provide their current contact details, in case VETASSESS and DIAC wish to verify all or part of their statement.
> 
> ...



Thanks a ton Maz25.. 
feel relieved now...
I will go ahead with what you have suggested.. will include all my exp and then supplement the info with docs you suggested.. 

Have started collating docs and info.. Hopefully will be able to submit application for Skills Assessment in 1 mnonth's time..
Thank you.. 
Ben


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> 1. I would not advise you to exclude any information from your visa application. Unfortunately, if you are found out later on, it will cause you no end of problems and cast down over all other information that you have provided. When dealing with DIAC and VETASSESS, honesty is always the best policy. Additionally, VETASSESS and DIAC carry out their assessment using separate rules, so you never know when you might need those experiences that you are wishing to omit from your application.


Hello Maz25,

Sorry for the delayed clarification request.. But in this case I'm not planning to withhold current employment information from my Visa application... (if i'm invited.. )

I wanted to exclude this only during the skills assessment.. and as i stated I do have 5 years experience excluding current employment.. 

Vetassess contact confirmed that I can submit the application excluding my current employment... I asked him if it amount to concealment of info if I omit my current employment in skills assessment and add it during my visa application stage.. he said he cant comment on that and asked me to contact DIAC for info.. However I didn't find an email id to contact DIAC to verify this.. 

Please give your valuable guidance.. will be really helpful.. stuck with this confusion at the moment..


----------



## dharmak86 (May 12, 2015)

hey guys, does anyone have a sample reference letter, statement of service or stat declaration for vet assess skills assessment purpose. Many thanks.


----------



## Jhoeanne (May 8, 2016)

Hi ben Roberto. I am new here. I am currently employed as an Accountant for 4 yrs but I had a 5 yr experience as Internal Auditor. I am confused also whether to include my current job in the skill assessment. I will nominate Internal Auditor as my occupation. Have you got your PR? If yes, what did you do? Also, can you please send your format of the employment reference? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rkn123 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi All,

I have some queries with regard to ACS documentation. For the spouse assessment what is the duration of experience required. Also, IF my old company colleagues have also changed their jobs can we take their references in the statutory documents? Please advise.


----------

